# washing machine hose fittings



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Your local hardware store should have those, or the big box stores.
They also have hoses with a 90° turn on one end. Would those work for you?

DM


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Best recommendation is a shut-off valve made specially for washers. Both cold and hot shut off on one throw of the stick. Takes all pressure off the lines so they can never burst. 

But... it needs to be sweated in and hot and cold copper pipes to be aligned.


----------

